# So what color is the flying sub?



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Florescent green? Yellow? Orange? 

Seems like I've seen all of those and they all look pretty good. 

Any suggestions welcome...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you like a more yellow look, Tamiya Chrome Yellow spray, over white primer, is good. If you want a bit darker, oranger, look, then Tamiya Camel Yellow, over white, is good.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I second the Tamiya chrome yellow. It looks very good.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Here's a photo of the three foot miniature used for filming:










Looks mostly yellow to me.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

*Lemon yellow


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Despite the fact that chrome yellow looks better to our eyes, the sub just plain yellow. Tamiya "yellow" is correct. I _shaded_ mine with chrome yellow, tho it doesn't photograph too well:


Moebius 1/32 Flying Sub


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Cub Yellow and Blue Angle Blue.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

John P said:


> Despite the fact that chrome yellow looks better to our eyes, the sub just plain yellow. Tamiya "yellow" is correct. I _shaded_ mine with chrome yellow, tho it doesn't photograph too well:
> 
> 
> Moebius 1/32 Flying Sub


Now that one looks like GM's Velocity Yellow to me. :cheers2:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Dewalt tool Yellow.

Window trim blue?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I think someone is upset they havent been mentioned yet...


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I think someone is upset they havent been mentioned yet...


By all rights, that means the Minions are Flying Sub yellow. :grin2:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Ba-na-na.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*school bus yellow.......lol*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nope, school bus yellow is too dark and too orange.


----------

